

A First Look at the Parallella Board - husam212
http://www.parallella.org/2013/02/10/a-first-look-at-the-parallella-board/

======
jevinskie
It is smart of them and the FPGA vendor to release the demo board with
superior hardware as a loss leader that helps get people hooked on the
architecture!

